# Terminator weight



## Guitarzan (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm still trying to decide on a new set of tires. I've read a lot of threads on the terminators. Everyone has commented on their road manners and how they compare to other tires such as laws and backs, but the main thing holding me up is the weight. 41 pounds, (28 x 10 - 12) posted on super atv and here seems a bit heavier than tires of the same size.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

If your putting them on a brute dont worry about it maroon primary and red secondary will fix you up good for them. Thats what I run and dont have an aftermarket exhaust or cdi just stock motor and they turn easy.

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk


----------



## Guitarzan (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks for the input. I run a brute with 27 outlaws. Didn't really want to go heavier, but I really like the look, and the smooth ride everyone says they get out of them. Just wondering how much effect the extra 14 pounds on the front end will have.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

just watch your thumb and you should be ok.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Only question I would have is how fast do you ride on hard surfaces? - 60+ the terms don't track straight and will start wandering around pretty heavily. It's not a good feeling when your bike "changes lanes" on it's own.


----------

